# شركات الاتصالات و الشبكات في الخليج العربي و الاردن



## Ibrahim_27 (4 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم

أرجو تزويدي بعناوين شركات الاتصالات و الشبكات في الخليج العربي و الاردن
 أو اي مكان يمكن لمهندس الاتصالات يعمل به؟ 

و شكراً
م. ابراهيم ابو نعمة​


----------

